# Who is the best warrior among the descendants of Finwe?



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 25, 2022)

Which of the descendants of Finwe do you think is the greatest warrior? I think maglor because he survived all the wars of Beleriand, including the War of Wrath.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

Ecthelion of the Fountain said:


> he survived all the wars of Beleriand, including the War of Wrath.


And what of Maedhros? Surely he must have also?


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 25, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> And what of Maedhros? Surely he must have also?


yes true. but maglor seems to me a more attractive character for some reason.


----------



## Ent (Oct 25, 2022)

Luke Skywalker: "I'm looking for a great warrior". 
Yoda: "Wars not make one great." 

The Ent: "Define 'best' please".

Computer: "Non-sequitur: does not compute."


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 25, 2022)

I feel much of this comes down to a matter of preference and speculation, but I went with my gut and based on my limited knowledge, I voted for Fingon. He was known for his valor and skill in battle, and there was much proof of this in his deeds throughout the battles he participated in until his death. He may have lost in combat against Gothmog, but he was essentially ganged up on by two balrogs, and this happened in the middle of the bloody chaos of Nirnaeth Arnoediad, where his kinsmen were being slaughtered left and right. I like to believe at least Fingon went down fighting as hard as he could, trying to save as much of his people as he can (a heroism he demonstrated when he rescued Maedhros). 

I personally refuse to even consider giving "best warrior" to the kinslayers/child killers who mowed down innocent people all for an oath to their villainous father. They can compete for "best murderers". (See my angst! 🤣)

I would also like to say that if we would base judgement on who survived longest, then Galadriel would obviously win. However, I don't believe I've ever found any proof of her actually fighting in any of the great battles of the First Age, and almost feel like she's the Waldo of the group. ("Where's Galadriel??") In fact, if anyone can explain to me exactly but concisely where Galadriel was during the wars (aside from residing in Doriath for a nonspecific time before migrating eastward with/without Celeborn), I would genuinely appreciate it. 😁


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 25, 2022)

I mean...Fingolfin, but we're talking the second generation. Fingon, Turgon, Argon, and Aegnor all qualify to some degree.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> I mean...Fingolfin, but we're talking the second generation. Fingon, Turgon, Argon, and Aegnor all qualify to some degree.


In that case, we could say they _all_ qualify to some degree. Each had their own set of traits that made them stand out from one another.

To put it in the words of a certain Valie...

_"All have their worth, and each contributes to the worth of the others."_


----------



## Rōmānus (Oct 31, 2022)

Ecthelion of the Fountain said:


> Which of the descendants of Finwe do you think is the greatest warrior? I think maglor because he survived all the wars of Beleriand, including the War of Wrath.


I’d say Fingon as he was atop Morgoth’s hit list and when he died he was holding his own against a Maia (balrog) before another smashed his brains in from behind with an axe.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Nov 5, 2022)

Feanor for me (for some reason, he is not on the list) 
Fingolfin as a close second (for some weird reason, he is not on the list too)


----------

